# RSPCA Against Reptile Keeping ?



## SWE (May 31, 2008)

Just thought I'd ask your opinion on this. We all know they know nothing about reptiles and I have heard that they are against Herps all together ...What do you think ?


----------



## SWAnimalCouriers (Jul 15, 2008)

From what I have read of various peoples experinaces there are RSPCA inspectors who are dead against and some that aren't and it would depend who you speak to.

I think the general public as a rule aren't keen on the idea as most people find them scary/dangerous but the hobby/trade has advanced so quickly in the last few years that any bad thoughts and myths that surrounded keeping reptiles is starting fade. Also, advances in the care of reptiles mean that they are now being kept in better conditions than they ever have been in captivity often living longer than they would in the wild. This means that keeping them is becoming a more accepted thing. Whereas in years past, things like UV lighting and apropriate heating tools were not available and reptiles would not last half as long as they do now. This to some (inc the RSPCA) would appear to be crulety as animals were taken from their natural homes and placed in a tank with not much hope of survival for the sake of having a pet.

Sorry if anyone disagrees with any of the above but just as I have read the things I have read.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

SWE said:


> Just thought I'd ask your opinion on this. We all know they know nothing about reptiles and I have heard that they are against Herps all together ...What do you think ?


:lol2: So out of all those RSPCA inspectors none of them know nothing about reptiles. I would guarantee there will be a few who know more than you do.: victory:


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

In there own words...

 the RSPCA site is down so cant find the link but find a report on there site called "*So far from home*" says all you need to know really

for a more interesting read, here is a link to Chris Newmans response to that report:*

Contact Us

(yes it says contact us but click and scroll down:whistling2


*


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

The rspca are against all animals being kept in both homes and zoos, there site reads more like animal aid and caps these days and they have some very badly put together reports done by ar extremists.

That said i do feel at times for every step foward we have made theres been a fare few back as well. The amount of bad shops is growing, the amount of bad keepers is growing witch is giving more ammo to them.

The anoying thing for me is when the rspca do take animals in they use places like beaver water world to house them, out of the frying pan and into the fire!

Some of there high profile cases of animal horders have a darker side to, the rspca used these people in a few cases to dump animals. One has to wonder if it was a set up?


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

yeah there bad and all, they do good things to mammals, but surely, if nobody else with repile experience will rescue a certain animal, its better for that animal to go to the RSPCA rather than being abused in another home...
*prepares for pages of abuse*

EDIT: the above only applies if an animal is being kept in worse conditions than the RSPCA will


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

In my opinion it's scare mongering in it's rawest form.
If the RSPCA were so worried about us keeping reptiles their TV ads would all be anti reptile ads not them trying to con the british public out of our hard earned cash with adverts depicting cute abandoned dog's and cat's.
There was a thread on here a while ago with a link to a government petition so we had the rights to keep our reps.(im sure most members remember it.)
I recieved an email a while ago and the government arent worried about us keeping herps as long as there living requirements are met.(i didnt keep the email but im sure some members did)


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

the media is to blame for scaremongering the public and this is where ignorance is also to blame
i.e when i speak to people who say urrrgh you have snakes, iask why whats the problem more dogs attack people than snakes a year most are handleable in the righ conditions.i.e wash hands before dont handle around fod etc etc basic husbandry skills
when stated most facts these peopl seem to calm down and i've even had a few snakeaphobics sit opposite me and even touch them. so basic knowledge works.
ive even been invited to a local school with an albino royal for a chat etc etc and the kids loved it.
as stated earlier the media will now pick up on this and if it did it would look like "man takes dangerous snake into school on threat"
as this is what its good at scaremongering and a lot of public interest by those not in the know picks up on things like this and then charities like the rspca use them as adverts and a way to scare people into funding them it seems a new thing in the media.
sorry for long post
danny


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

I know an RSPCA officer that keeps reptiles.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

As I understand it the RSPCA, as well as the Labour and Conservative Parties, are against the keeping of "exotic" animals by priate keepers.
This includes ALL reptiles, most amphibians, a lot of the less common furries, imported Parrots, well the list goes on..... :devil:


----------



## hiddenkingdom (Dec 23, 2007)

I cant speak for all RSPCA inspectors or centres but i have adopted some boa's from a RSPCA rescue centre in oxfordshire before, i think it more to do with having staff qualified to care for reptiles and equipment as after we adopted the boa's we would get phone call from the rescue centre saying that they had a snake or lizards would be intested in adopting and the inspectors even delievered them to our house!! plus its harder to do a home visit for a snake or lizard than a dog or cat!!! 

Dont forget RSPCA stands for royal society protection cruety animals so they have the animal no matter if its a dog or reptile best interest at heart, reptiles are a big trade and sadly offered you have people breeding reptiles who dont have a clue nor the equipment just like puppy farming to make a profit!!!


----------



## SWE (May 31, 2008)

CBR1100XX said:


> :lol2: So out of all those RSPCA inspectors none of them know nothing about reptiles. I would guarantee there will be a few who know more than you do.: victory:


Great comment Mr Moderator thanks for your input ...:censor:


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 21, 2009)

Our RSPCA don't mind turtles but snakes and lizards are for the wildlife vollies .. lol


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

i did actually used to chat to an rspca member who had venemous and holiday'ed in ghana i think it was with his foot 3" away from crocs lol
sound bloke if only they were all like that


----------



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

The RSPCA as i'm sure some of you know, is a complex organisation. Many branches run very much under their own steam. I used to work for an RSPCA animal centre that received no funding from the central organisation.

So while Rolf Harris was showing all the lovely animal hospital stuff that was very heavily influenced by the central organisation there were people in animal centres working their ***s off with very little resource.

As far as reps go, the people i worked alongside would do all they could to help reps in need. It really is down to the people involved, i'm sure you get some arsey ones.

The fact is there is little congruency between the glossy central organisation and your local animal centre(unless actually run and funded by the main organisation).

this is just my experience and opinion, don't bite my head off if you don't agree.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Our big leo escaped and the RSPCA came to collect him.

When we went to get him we were told he was in the best condition they had ever seen one in ever.

Sometimes the right person comes along, they were helpful and were happy with our setups etc never had any other issues with them.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

The RSPCA called out a local guy near me (who "rescues" snakes) to an airport where they thought they had cornered a smuggled venomous snake. Turned out to be a yellow rat snake :lol2:. 

They dont inspire confidence but then they are an old society and in an effort to be seen as _preventing cruelty _they must do what they think the public want. I believe the general publics attitude is slowly changing toward scaly critters. This I hope will reverberate into the RSPCA so hopefully they will be more "with us" once they have caught up as they could do a lot of good things with issues such as the terrible pet shops we ALL hate.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

*load of crap*

*that is a load of crap*

*TRYING TO BAN REPTILE KEEPING WHEN THERE R HUNDREDS IF NOT THOUSANDS OF REPTILE SHOPS JUST IN IT FOR THE MONEY,KEPT IN HORIFIC CONDITIONS,DEAD IN TANKS AND WHAT HAPPENS *
*THEY GET TEN MILLION WARNINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

I dont think they want to ban reps/exotics, but I think maybe the RSPCA only see the bad and or cruelly kept animals, so understandably they get mightily (norty word) off, and begin a campagin to have them banned.

one the same note tho however, if reps and exotics are kept in poor conditions, then remind me which domestic animal is number one for neglect and or abuse....should we ban them too!?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

connor 1213 said:


> *that is a load of crap*
> 
> *TRYING TO BAN REPTILE KEEPING WHEN THERE R HUNDREDS IF NOT THOUSANDS OF REPTILE SHOPS JUST IN IT FOR THE MONEY,KEPT IN HORIFIC CONDITIONS,DEAD IN TANKS AND WHAT HAPPENS *
> *THEY GET TEN MILLION WARNINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


thats possibly because the RSPCA doesnt have the power to close pet shops, thats the councils job all they can do is had over there findings to the council and possibly take the owners to court even then its in the hands of the court not the RSPCA this is why u need to take complains straight to the council 

Honestly i think saying all RSPCA inspectors dont know a thing about exotics is like saying all pet shops keep reptiles badly its too generalised.

OK the RSPCA as an orginisation is against keeping exotics but that doesnt mean all members of said orginisation dont care about exotics or know how to deal with them. the fact there are people on here (and people who know people) who there local RSPCA will call should they come arcoss exotics shows that they care enough to make and keep these contact to help them deal with exotics when they are feeling out of the depths.

but with any originisation this size there will also be the bad inspector who dont know what there doing but will do it anyway.


----------

